# Canadian Korean War Photo



## tomahawk6 (25 Jun 2010)

I was going through Korean War photos. If I find other I will post them or if others have a few please add to the thread. 







Canadian riflemen catch up on the hometown news while waiting for orders to move up against the Chinese communist forces on the Korean front on Feb. 29, 1951. (AP Photo)


----------



## SeanNewman (25 Jun 2010)

Great photo, thank you for posting it.

Hopefully nobody on here wants us to go back to that cold weather kit like they want us to go back to the rank structure.


----------



## marshall sl (26 Jun 2010)

That web gear is the same stuff I was issued in 76.


----------



## SeanNewman (26 Jun 2010)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> ...I was issued in 76.



The only thing I was issued in 1976 was a bunk space in my mother's womb.


----------



## dangerboy (26 Jun 2010)

Not taken during the Korean War but a picture of the monument at Kapyong for the PPCLI.


----------



## Old Sweat (26 Jun 2010)

The main photo has a number of interesting features:

a. three different orders of headress: Second World War earflapped NCM winter cap; caps, comforter; and beret.

b. at least two different patterns of boots;

c. the pick carried with the packboard by a soldier in the right of the picture; and

d. what may be an American carbine carried by a soldier in the middle left of the picture.

Good thing there was no Kandahar Airfield to visit back then.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (28 Jun 2010)

The Toronto Star Archives have many stories and pics from Korea - its a pay site but if you were ever looking for coverage before the days of a 24 Hour News Cycle / networks with an axe to grind, then see -------> http://pagesofthepast.ca/


----------



## Danjanou (28 Jun 2010)

marshall sl said:
			
		

> That web gear is the same stuff I was issued in 76.



yeah and you made me blanco it and polish the brass ;D


----------



## Rifleman62 (28 Jun 2010)

How about polishing the eyelets on the 51 pattern web belt?

Or the different colours of Blanco for the Corps? I think RCEME used a green based Blanco.


----------



## mariomike (28 Jun 2010)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> The Toronto Star Archives have many stories and pics from Korea - its a pay site but if you were ever looking for coverage before the days of a 24 Hour News Cycle / networks with an axe to grind, then see -------> http://pagesofthepast.ca/



"OUTFLANKED, ENCIRCLED PATS WON'T QUIT, BEAT REDS HURL RIFLES LIKE SPEARS"
( Sorry for the caps, that's the headline. Hop-a-Long Cassidy at The Hospital for Sick Children was the big photo-headline. )

"Or the young company commander who coolly ordered mortar and artillery fire on his own position when his men ran out of ammunition."

"I counted 17 dead Chinese within inches and feet of those troops and approximately 50 graves of enemy buried in the heat of battle. There were uncounted enemy dead where the intended rear and flank attack was thwarted."


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Jun 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Canadian riflemen catch up on the hometown news while waiting for orders to move up against the Chinese communist forces on the Korean front on *Feb. 29, 1951*. (AP Photo)



That date is incorrect, an impossibility - there was no 29 Feb in 1951 - the next such date was in 1952.

If, however, the year was correct then the Patricias would have been on (or in the vicinity of) Point 419 at the end of February as noted in this short account from the Historical Section of Army Headquarters

CANADA'S ARMY IN KOREA, THE UNITED NATIONS OPERATIONS, l950-53
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/docs/Korea1956_e.pdf


> In mid-February the Patricias moved from Miryang to join the
> 27th British Commonwealth Brigade in the line of battle. This
> formation consisted of two British battalions - the 1st Middlesex
> Regiment and the 1st Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders - and the
> ...


----------



## 54/102 CEF (28 Jun 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "OUTFLANKED, ENCIRCLED PATS WON'T QUIT, BEAT REDS HURL RIFLES LIKE SPEARS"
> ( Sorry for the caps, that's the headline. Hop-a-Long Cassidy at The Hospital for Sick Children was the big photo-headline. )



You`ll all be Korean War experts in no time

Peter Worthington won the MC over there - he`s written about his time there - book escapes me at present but very good.


----------



## X Royal (3 Aug 2010)

Here's a few of my father in Korea.


----------

